# Intuitives from Norway or Scandinavia???



## 750ko (Jul 5, 2014)

Hei!

If there are any intuitives from Norway, or Scandinavia (even Sweds) around here I'd love to chat with you guys about types!  Make a comment or send me a message erc2:


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Norwegian INFP here. Hi.


----------



## 750ko (Jul 5, 2014)

Great! It would be cool to make a Scandinavian group or something if anybody is interested


----------



## Cute and Coldhearted (Jan 15, 2015)

I am a Norwegian ENTJ


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

Finland-swedish INFJ here. I think there is a group, "scandinavians on perc" or something, but it's not really that active  might as well form a new one


----------



## astronomicon (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm a Swedish ENTP. A group sounds rad.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I'm Danish, and a Scandinavian group sounds nice. Scandinavian sensors can be pretty nice too though.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you Scandinavian sensors just gonna stand by while these intuitives don't let you in on their reindeer games?

Rise up! Assemble!


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> Are you Scandinavian sensors just gonna stand by while these intuitives don't let you in on their reindeer games?
> 
> Rise up! Assemble!


As you wish, here I am. ESTJ from Sweden. 
(of-topic, but related, so I'll go)
I find that in Sweden, there are a lot of intuitives compared to the statistics (which mostly comes from US). Do you agree? Does anyone has some statistics over Scandinavia?


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Pinina said:


> As you wish, here I am. ESTJ from Sweden.
> (of-topic, but related, so I'll go)
> I find that in Sweden, there are a lot of intuitives compared to the statistics (which mostly comes from US). Do you agree? Does anyone has some statistics over Scandinavia?


I would say the typical Norwegian is an ISTJ. This is just my image of them, though. I don't think there are any statistics from Scandinavia.


----------



## 750ko (Jul 5, 2014)

Scandinavia - especially Norway - has the most "traditionalists (SJ)" in the world. SJ runs the country, makes the money.. Pinina I agree there are a lot of intuitives in Sweden, in Scandinavia in general actually, compared to the rest of the world.

To all of you else, great to hear from you, and I hope more Scandinavian people will tag along as well. I'll form the group right away


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> Are you Scandinavian sensors just gonna stand by while these intuitives don't let you in on their reindeer games?
> 
> Rise up! Assemble!


Yes, I was looking at the thread feeling a bit left out.  Being a Finnish Swedish-speaker, and a sensor... so technically outside Scandinavia, but in one of the Nordic countries, while in especially English speaking countries Scandinavia often is used to mean the Nordic countries. So technically I'm just barely outside this thread. 

But yeah I've seen that old group too. Seemed a bit quiet though.


----------



## Twisted Mind (Aug 28, 2014)

Swedish INTP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

750ko said:


> Scandinavia - especially Norway - has the most "traditionalists (SJ)" in the world. SJ runs the country, makes the money.. Pinina I agree there are a lot of intuitives in Sweden, in Scandinavia in general actually, compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> To all of you else, great to hear from you, and I hope more Scandinavian people will tag along as well. I'll form the group right away


I know of is this girl from Denmark who identifies herself as ESFJ. 

I know of other Nordic friends and ppl I know, but I'm not so sure of their types though, but I think we're all pretty similar.


----------



## 750ko (Jul 5, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know of is this girl from Denmark who identifies herself as ESFJ.
> 
> I know of other Nordic friends and ppl I know, but I'm not so sure of their types though, but I think we're all pretty similar.


SFJ and SFP girls are mass produced in every country, but in Norway they almost fit into one single stereotype. 
@pivot_turn This new group is gonna be of the hook  I'll send you and the others invites!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Swedish INTJ here.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

750ko said:


> Scandinavia - especially Norway - has the most "traditionalists (SJ)" in the world. SJ runs the country, makes the money.. Pinina I agree there are a lot of intuitives in Sweden, in Scandinavia in general actually, compared to the rest of the world.
> 
> To all of you else, great to hear from you, and I hope more Scandinavian people will tag along as well. I'll form the group right away


Being many intuitives and many xSxJs, would that mean we lack xSxPs?


----------



## 750ko (Jul 5, 2014)

Pinina said:


> Being many intuitives and many xSxJs, would that mean we lack xSxPs?


No, we have many intuitives compared to the rest of the world but 90% of society is still SP and SJ (quite evenly split I'd say).


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

750ko said:


> No, we have many intuitives compared to the rest of the world but 90% of society is still SP and SJ (quite evenly split I'd say).


According to statistics from US, they have about 15% intuitives, and that's when it's low. I've seen numbers up to 25-30%. And now you're saying that we have 10% intuitives, and that's many?


----------



## 750ko (Jul 5, 2014)

Pinina said:


> According to statistics from US, they have about 15% intuitives, and that's when it's low. I've seen numbers up to 25-30%. And now you're saying that we have 10% intuitives, and that's many?


Yes I dont know where some people take those numbers from. A lot of people believe just because a person is smart they have to be intuitives. On average ISTP has 4. highest IQ of all types, and they are also one of the most common types. A lot of ISTP are typed as INTJ, sometimes INTP. Most heads of states are SJ, especially in the western world, still most of them are typed as intuitives.


EDIT: Actually, lets say 12-15% in Scandinavia. I can only speak on the basis of my (and a couple of others) observations, and I have to take into account that intuitives generally stays more under the radar than sensors. What I know for sure is that numbers are low, and definitely not as much as 20%


----------



## 750ko (Jul 5, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> You can't know that's a fact if you have no reliable statistics. Furthermore I'm going to ignore your generalization of Africa and instead focus on an idealized survival of the fittest country.
> There are still lots of advantages in being an intuitor in a tribal society, namely that they focus on strategies, social harmony, religion and perhaps even medicine, which are essential to survival. A tribe without the skill sets of N-types would simply lack in key areas and therefore falter in competition with other tribes.
> Besides it isn't like sensors are born with a better immune system than intuitors or that they as kids have better survival rates, so I just can't fathom why a greater percentage of them would die than sensors.
> 
> You might persuade me that cultural upbringing might affect the S-N curve to a degree, but in terms of survival in a tribe it's hard to see where the quick extermination should come from.



Your cannot know what I'm able to know, but of course your entitled to your own opinion.
African cultures clearly lack in key areas and in competition with western societies they falter on almost any level. Any western country - even Norway - could in theory wipe them out for good. 
Primitive tribes have burned, imprisoned and killed intuitives for as long as they have existed. Walk into any anarchy and tell the leader something smart that criticizes his understanding of things and you'll see for yourself what happens.
That being said sensors are not complete idiots. They are all capable of developing a stronger intuition and doing intuitive thinking, just as I am able to use my senses.
There's no pretty way of saying this, especially with our planets disgusting history of racism and discrimination. Please understand that I accept everyone and I hate all forms for racism.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

750ko said:


> Your cannot know what I'm able to know, but of course your entitled to your own opinion.
> African cultures clearly lack in key areas and in competition with western societies they falter on almost any level. Any western country - even Norway - could in theory wipe them out for good.
> Primitive tribes have burned, imprisoned and killed intuitives for as long as they have existed. Walk into any anarchy and tell the leader something smart that criticizes his understanding of things and you'll see for yourself what happens.
> That being said sensors are not complete idiots. They are all capable of developing a stronger intuition and doing intuitive thinking, just as I am able to use my senses.
> There's no pretty way of saying this, especially with our planets disgusting history of racism and discrimination. Please understand that I accept everyone and I hate all forms for racism.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I would say the typical Norwegian is an ISTJ. This is just my image of them, though. I don't think there are any statistics from Scandinavia.


^Takk! I also believe Norway is ISXJ.

What's the most intuitive country? I belong there :kitteh:


----------



## Biong (Oct 14, 2015)

Am I to late to the party? Norwegian INFP here. I dont feel like Norway has a lot of Nf's to be honest.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Not necessarily scandinavian, but Finnish INTP here.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Norwegian INFJ here. O_0


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

At least almost Scandinavian, Finnish INTJ here


----------



## Biong (Oct 14, 2015)

Cool! Finland seems like a intuitive place to be honest. I've read about the school system and generally Finlands development, seems like some bright ideas. I like that. Norway on the other hans is a bit less intuitive. Norway is like a ISTJ.


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

I would say Finnish people are stereotypically S type, ISTJs for example. Maybe just by what I've seen and heard, Finland is SJ / TJ dominated. Lots of (more than the average of countries) ISTJs, ENTJs, ISFJs and ESTJs.


----------



## Biong (Oct 14, 2015)

Mangofruit said:


> I would say Finnish people are stereotypically S type, ISTJs for example. Maybe just by what I've seen and heard, Finland is SJ / TJ dominated. Lots of (more than the average of countries) ISTJs, ENTJs, ISFJs and ESTJs.


well pretty much like Norway then...


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Norway is either ISFJ or ISTJ. I never really felt at home here.


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

Biong said:


> well pretty much like Norway then...


Pretty much. I've been in Norway couple of times and it was quite the same as Finland.


----------



## Biong (Oct 14, 2015)

Alienated Individual said:


> Norway is either ISFJ or ISTJ. I never really felt at home here.


Exactly! I feel very alienated as well, the ignorance and A4 culture is killing me. 




Mangofruit said:


> Pretty much. I've been in Norway couple of times and it was quite the same as Finland.


I see, I've never been to Finland. But I would like to experience the beautiful nature Finland has to offer. 
Where in Norway have you been?


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

Biong said:


> Exactly! I feel very alienated as well, the ignorance and A4 culture is killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the north. We visited Alta and places near that. We travelled through Lapland to Norway and then back through Sweden with a caravan.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Biong said:


> Exactly! I feel very alienated as well, the ignorance and A4 culture is killing me.


Yeah. I generally never felt like I could relate to other Norwegians either to be honest. It feels harder to discuss feelings in that language, if that makes sense. I currently live in Oslo though, where people are more open than in small towns.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I live in Oslo and I'm even an intuitive.
Lucky me, might even go down to Aker Brygge and look at the Se(a).
Not that you Ne types would know the difference.


----------



## Biong (Oct 14, 2015)

Alienated Individual said:


> Yeah. I generally never felt like I could relate to other Norwegians either to be honest. It feels harder to discuss feelings in that language, if that makes sense. I currently live in Oslo though, where people are more open than in small towns.


I live in Oslo as well, its hard to relate to anyone. I have one person I can talk about feelings with face to face, but as you say its hard. I often shoot some english words into my sentences. All the people here are trying to act as their parents, I miss the independence.


----------



## Ternak (Dec 28, 2016)

I realize this thread might be dead. My question might also have been answered somewhere, but... are there any intuitives in Oslo actually wanting to meet up?

Female intj, 23 (soon), typing.


----------

